
Digg Gets a Real Threaded Comment System - vlad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/19/digg-gets-real-threaded-comment-system/
======
pg
This is why it used to annoy us when the Digg guys tried to spin reddit as a
"Digg clone." Half the functionality of a news aggregator is the comments, and
reddit had good threaded comments almost 2 years ago.

